# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] JBL Tune 500BT με συσκευασία και απόδειξη αγοράς

## pas2007

Πωλούνται τα ακουστικά JBL Tune 500BT μαύρου χρώματος με πλήρη συσκευασία και απόδειξη αγοράς.
Χρησιμοποιήθηκαν μόνο μια φορά και για λιγότερο από 30 λεπτά και έχουν πολύ καλό και δυνατό μπάσο. Ήταν δώρο και δεν τα χρειάζομαι πραγματικά.
Έχουν drivers 32mm, μπορούν να παίζουν (σύμφωνα με την JBL) έως 16ώρες και έχουν μικρόφωνο ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθούν ώς handsfree.
Είναι πολύ καλά στον ήχο και πολύ ποιοτικά στην κατασκευή.
Απόκριση συχνότητας: 20ΗΖ έως 20000ΗΖ.
Εγγύηση 2 χρόνια.
Τιμή 25€

Εικόνες:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bao2w07em...wvojWR5la?dl=0

----------

Gaou (15-04-21)

----------

